# Embedded Datenbank?



## MartinW (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte für mein Programm eine embedded Datenbank verwenden.

Jetzt suche ich eine DB bei der ich Treiber usw in einem Zip File runterladen, in mein Programmverzeichnis entpacken kann und dann einfach aus meinem programm heraus nutzen kann, ohne vorher großartig was installieren zu müssen oder so. Kennt ihr eine die ich genau so verwenden kann? H2 kann man runterladen und entpacken, aber da muss man noch CLASSPATH usw setzen. geht das auch ohne? Weil wenn der User dem ich das geben will evtl schon h2 installiert hätte würde ich ja dessen classpath überschreiben denk ich deswegen wäre es besser ohne das.

Danke schoneinmal

Martin


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2007)

Wie/wo setzt du den Classpath?


----------



## Gast (26. Mai 2007)

tu es in das selbe Verzeichnis wie deine applikation, dann musst du nichts am classpath ändern


----------

